

Bitcoin high frequency trading with genetic algorithms - shii
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/ijp4s/high_frequency_trading_with_genetic_algorithms/

======
OmegaSupreme
Well that ticks all the Hacker News boxes

